# ~Showmanship~



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Anybody have showmanship tips(breeding doe & pet goat 4h projects) or a good video? I am having trouble with finding videos! My goats are boer crosses... Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would love some tips too! I am doing my first F&S class next Sat. I have Nigerians....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope you all have a great time!

Mollie - what state are you showing in? I know every state is different. We are in KY and my kids can show at surrounding county fairs, so we've done 4 show so far, it's a lot of fun  We were at a BIG show last night.

So far things we've learned....but my kids sometimes still struggle with this.

Eye contact - always make eye contact with the judge
SMILE!!!! 
Don't pet your goat or talk to your goat, pay attention to the judge 
Try not to mess with your goats legs too much, it's okay to check them just don't over do it
Hold your goats head up and forward, don't let them look around then they aren't paying attention to you

Know the body parts
Know what your feeding and the price of the feed

So far these are things my kids have been asked or things the judge seems to look for, but every judge is different.

The only thing I can tell you about breeding does is you don't have to stretch them out like you do the wethers. You want them to be squared up as much as you can, but don't over do it on stretching out those back legs.


Now just make sure you both get lots of pictures to share with us!!!  Good Luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!

and don't worry about pics! I'll get lots!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

First off think of an oreo cookie. Your goat is the yummy cream filling and you and the judge are the chocolate cookie. You never want your cookie to fall apart so you have to always keep your goat between you and the judge. When the judge moves to the other side of your goat. turn so your bellybutton is facing your goats nose swich hands and move to the other side. Keep your goats head high and make good eye contact. Know your goat parts and breeds. Set the feet closest to the judge up first if they need it.

Boer:
Set the feet closest to the judge first. Front legs should be in line with shoulder blades. Back feet slightly past tail head. Legs should be in the shape of a rectangle and you want about a hands width apart between front legs and hands width apart between back legs. If they are set up then don't mess with them.

If the judge asks you to walk your goat to them do so in a straight line when he says to stop set the feet closest to the judge first if they need set up. When done setting all feet that need set up look at judge. If the judge touches your goat put your knee into your goats brisket. This shows you have control over your goat. When the judge asks you to go back to your spot walk back looking over your shoulder at the judge a couple times so he knows you are still paying attention. Don't stare at him you need to know what is going on around you and what your goat is doing too.

will you be showing with dairy goats if so you will need to know the dairy goat moves too if not just do what I said above.

Dairy showmanship. 
side by side comparisions. The judge will point to you and another goat and you will slowly bring your goats together so they are facing the judge. Then walk them at the same pace to the judge. Always wait for the other goat. Then when you have reached the judge you and the other goat will make a heart. You turn your goat away from the other goat in a large enought circle that he dosn't get pinched. Turn your got to your belly buttonswich hands and now her bottom should be facing the judge. Wait for the other goat and walk back together looking back at the judge from time to time.

Side By Side lane change The judge asks you to move. Move your goat forward and do the same turn I explained in the side by side then walk your goat through the spot the judge asked you to move to again do the same turn again and bring your goat into its spot so its head is facing the same direction as the other goats.

Head to Tail. Take your goat between the judge and the other goats and move into your spot. NEVER shove your goat into position. 
During all these moves if a goat is to move next to you and there is no room it is your job to make room. You do this the same way as if the judge was asking you to move.

Setting up a Dairy goat. front feet in line with shoulderblades. Back legs slightly past tail head and farther apart than the front. You may also need to press on the back part of your goats back so that is has a downward slant.

Either of you feel free to pm me if you have anyquestions I LOVE showmanship!!!!!!!  Also if you live close I do showmanship clinics at our farm in Bluffton,OH. Good luck and have fun!

Anna Burkholder
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you so much! So really it isn't much different then a breed class.... I know I am being judged, not my goat, but it is pretty much the same.?


Oh I really wish you were closer! I would love to do a clinic!

And MollieGoat: Sorry I stole your thread!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I whish you could come for a clinic too. They are fun. We are having one tomorrow and about 12 kids will be there. And yes it is about the same as a breeding class. Also another thing know something you like about your goat and something you would like to change about your goat.
Let us know how you do,
Anna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like fun!
Yep I have that on an index card.. My little Cheat Sheet LOL!

Will do! (I'll post it here http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=33204)

Thanks again!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great advice! I wish we had a goat club here, or something I knew of that we could join to help benefit our kids. Everything we've learned has come from this forum or learning something new at the shows that the kids have attended.

I'm glad that it was brought up not to stare at the judge LOL But like said, watch the judge with an acknowledgement that you are paying attention, and your happy to be there. I've heard judges say there wasn't enough eye contact, or kids looked 'bored' so many times.... My son always goes in and looks SERIOUS....OMG it makes me smile just thinking about it! Yet when we are at home practicing, he's whining or goofing around <if you've ever seen the old tv show the A-Team --- my son is just like Murdock his idol LOL --- he's 11>.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for responding!

J.O.Y Farm- don't worry about "stealing my thread" both of us might as well learn right?! :thumb: 

HoosierShadow- I agree it is so much fun! I live in Idaho. Thank you for the help! :hi5: 

I need to learn how to post pictures... im new to this site and haven't quite figured it out yet... :roll: 

brbn- thank you! You were so much help! I always have trouble with lines! :GAAH: and I love the cookie thing! What a great way to explain it! I wish I lived closer so I could come to your clinics! You should make a video!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh! I think I will have my senior 4-Her make a showmanship video! Thanks for the great idea. I'll post it when it is done. We have both meat and dairy goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Polopony that is great!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice... :thumb:


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see it polopony!


----------

